# PC to Mac Adjustments



## MackC94 (Nov 12, 2018)

Hello
I am in the process of moving from a PC back to my Mac. I've succesfully migrated the library etc., but I have noticed that the adjustments/history I have made on photos do not appear.  Have I done something wrong. Or is this just a consequence of migrating?

Thanks
Jim,


----------



## tspear (Nov 12, 2018)

How did you migrate?
The adjustments and history are stored in the catelog.

Sent from my SM-J737T using Tapatalk


----------



## MackC94 (Nov 12, 2018)

I copied the Lightroom directory from the PC to the Mac


----------



## tspear (Nov 12, 2018)

MackC94 said:


> I copied the Lightroom directory from the PC to the Mac



What is the LightRoom directory? The application? What? 
Here is @Victoria Bampton  directions on migrating to a new machine: How do I move Lightroom to a new computer? | The Lightroom Queen

Tim


----------



## MackC94 (Nov 12, 2018)

I mean :/Users/[username]/Pictures/Lightroom/Lightroom Catalog.lrcat. The entire LR directory. And, I did as directed by @Victoria Bampton


----------



## tspear (Nov 12, 2018)

In that case all adjustments, history should be present. I know it works because I have switched between multiple platforms over the years.

Let's start eliminating variables, and that means asking some basic questions.
1. Did you specifically open the catalog file you copied from the PC?
2. Did you import the images?
3. Did you check other meta-data? Did you have have auto-write meta data enabled on the PC?

Tim


----------



## MackC94 (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi Tim
Thanks for replying. Yes to all
Jim


----------



## tspear (Nov 12, 2018)

Jim,

In that case I am fairly positive we have the wrong catalog open. Now to verify, and steps to fix, we need the help of @JohanElzenga or @clee01l  or one of the others who are good at describing what to do here.  When I tend to tell people how to fix things at this stage, I tend to make it worse.

Tim


----------



## MackC94 (Nov 12, 2018)

Thanks for your time Tim
Jim


----------



## dasuess51 (Nov 13, 2018)

tspear said:


> What is the LightRoom directory? The application? What?
> Here is @Victoria Bampton directions on migrating to a new machine: How do I move Lightroom to a new computer? | The Lightroom Queen
> 
> Tim



I just used Victoria’s procedure to move my LR stuff from a MBP to a new iMac. No issues and everything is there.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 13, 2018)

MackC94 said:


> Hi Tim
> Thanks for replying. Yes to all
> Jim


If that means you re-imported the images after moving the catalog to the new computer, that was the wrong thing to do. If you still have the original catalog on the PC I suggest you think about starting over, i.e. replace (by rename or delete) the catalog that you have on the Mac and re-copy the catalog from the PC. Do not then re-import the images! The basic procedure, which Victoria's blog post covers in far more detail, is simply:

1. Copy the catalog and image files to the new system, keeping the images in the same folder structure. Copy other assets such as presets as well.
2. After installing Lightroom on the new system, have it open the catalog. 
3. As the images and folders will usually be "missing", relink them to the catalog.

As I said, Victoria's article (see the link in Tim's post above) covers this in far greater detail.


----------



## MackC94 (Nov 15, 2018)

Well I did all that to the letter 3 times, with the same result. Maybe it's a weird Windows 10 to OSX thing? Or a weird thing with me.?  I do have a work around, I always export by photos with adjustments to anther directory. Those photos show all my adjustments

Thanks everyone.


----------



## tspear (Nov 15, 2018)

MackC94 said:


> Well I did all that to the letter 3 times, with the same result. Maybe it's a weird Windows 10 to OSX thing? Or a weird thing with me.?  I do have a work around, I always export by photos with adjustments to anther directory. Those photos show all my adjustments
> 
> Thanks everyone.



I have gone PC to Mac and back multiple times. In fact, I was Mac desktop with a Windows laptop or reversed and editing in both without an issue; and I never lost the history.  Therefore, something is getting lost.


----------



## MackC94 (Nov 15, 2018)

Mea Culpa. I am truly an idiot. In spite of my denials, I was indeed opening the wrong catalog. Just as many of you had said. I am truly sorry for wasting everyone's time. But, thank you all.


----------



## tspear (Nov 15, 2018)

MackC94 said:


> Mea Culpa. I am truly an idiot. In spite of my denials, I was indeed opening the wrong catalog. Just as many of you had said. I am truly sorry for wasting everyone's time. But, thank you all.



As the saying goes. No harm, no foul.

It happens. Glad you got it figured out.


----------

